# So many major options



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Shalom and hola to all 

For those who can remember, I used to be really active and now I'm kinda back. I just kinda lost direction lately because I've been so stuck in my army service and now I've started to thinking about what happens next. I still have another year and 4 months but now is a great time to work on my grades if I need anything to be improved, so I started to think about a direction. A few ideas I've had are:

Visual communication- I'm a great artist, and I imagine turning this into a career would be totally great. This is a very vast area, and I can do stuff from graphic design to UI/UX design. It's something that I've been considering since middle school but I'm wondering if I should go for it. Only problem is that I'm not sure how the pay and demand for this major are.

English language and literature- English was my best subject in school and I completely love it. I'm not a native speaker but it's nearly fluent, and I can later work in translation and editing, or even English teaching, which is also quite neat. Again, not sure of the prospects though.

Nursing- it's something I started thinking about as of late. I only want nursing if I continue studying and be a certified midwife, which I think is one of the most magical jobs ever. You literally bring life into the world and that's amazing! I'm doing my army service in hospital and honestly I've been learning so much about the medical field and it's so interesting and you can really help people while doing it. I like that it's a safe field with a clear hierarchy, however I know it's really draining, physically and emotionally.

Business management- also something I started considering, because having my own small business always seemed magical to me. Like having a shop for all sorts of artistic stuff, maybe furniture or books. But like... I'm not too keen on that one.

Some more information... Something that's very important to me is that I'll be able to work from anywhere, that my job will be international. I wanna live out of the country sometimes and travel, and I like the idea of a job you can do from anywhere in the world. Also, I'm familial as hell- of course I don't have my own family now but one day when I will I want to be able to have enough time for them (my parents were always very present in the house and I can't imagine myself doing something different). Working late hours scares me.

Extra information- I'm (probably) an ESFJ (SJ for sure), a bit of a social introvert, and 2w1 1w9 7w6 SP/SO. 

Anyone works in those fields and can assist? Or have some knowledge about these jobs/majors? Someone has a different idea to pitch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

it sounds like visual communication is your passion, but might be limited in a professional sense. english looks like it might be a good option for traveling since you could teach english in various countries and the demand seems fairly high. nursing is a fairly high paying profession where the demand is very high. i'm not sure about how licensure works for international but i know if you live in the US you can travel to any state and pretty much find a job with the same license. if you want to start a family this might be a good option. my mom was a charge nurse and only worked two double shifts on the weekend (i think, it might have even only been two regular overnight shifts) and came home with a full paycheck. business probably wouldn't be good for travel unless traveling was part of your business. if you only want to be a midwife, i think that might not allow for so much travel as I imagine it would be like setting up a business. eta- if you are a social introvert, teaching may not be a good profession as it requires a lot of public speaking and social interaction.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> it sounds like visual communication is your passion, but might be limited in a professional sense. english looks like it might be a good option for traveling since you could teach english in various countries and the demand seems fairly high. nursing is a fairly high paying profession where the demand is very high. i'm not sure about how licensure works for international but i know if you live in the US you can travel to any state and pretty much find a job with the same license. if you want to start a family this might be a good option. my mom was a charge nurse and only worked two double shifts on the weekend (i think, it might have even only been two regular overnight shifts) and came home with a full paycheck. business probably wouldn't be good for travel unless traveling was part of your business. if you only want to be a midwife, i think that might not allow for so much travel as I imagine it would be like setting up a business. eta- if you are a social introvert, teaching may not be a good profession as it requires a lot of public speaking and social interaction.


You've given me a lot to think about, thank you!


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Adena said:


> You've given me a lot to think about, thank you!


honestly, if you are willing to put travel on a backburner and focus on your career i would suggest visual communication if you think you have the discipline and drive/interest in the field. art takes a lot of focus and endurance i'd think, but since it's something you've been thinking about for a long time, and you seem to have an idea of what you'd be getting into, i think people who succeed in the field actually can do very well monetarily. it's just do you really think you have what it takes to succeed in a competitive and sort of limited field?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> honestly, if you are willing to put travel on a backburner and focus on your career i would suggest visual communication if you think you have the discipline and drive/interest in the field. art takes a lot of focus and endurance i'd think, but since it's something you've been thinking about for a long time, and you seem to have an idea of what you'd be getting into, i think people who succeed in the field actually can do very well monetarily. it's just do you really think you have what it takes to succeed in a competitive and sort of limited field?


That kinda what drives me away from it because even though I'm pretty talented I know there are billions of other people who are really talented too and it's very hard to make a living. I don't care about the limited options (i can do app design, web design, logo design, illustration and so many other stuff), I just like... I don't know, I love it but it's kind of a long shot.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Adena said:


> That kinda what drives me away from it because even though I'm pretty talented I know there are billions of other people who are really talented too and it's very hard to make a living. I don't care about the limited options (i can do app design, web design, logo design, illustration and so many other stuff), I just like... I don't know, I love it but it's kind of a long shot.


i don't know if you believe in tarot or anything, but hopefully you don't mind i actually consulted online tarot on behalf of your situation and it pointed to visual communications over nursing. nursing was a big don't do it! v.c. got a promising card. me personally, if v.c. is your passion i'd do it just for the experience of school and hope it leads you somewhere good. there's no guarantees in life, follow what your heart wants and if it turns out bad at least you did what you truly wanted instead of doing something you really didn't want and that turning out bad if that makes sense. and i would check about v.c being internationally recognized. i mean, it seems like a field that depends on skills rather than credentials, though of course credentials can imply skills, but i mean i don't think you need like a specific license to practice it so that would be good for going international right?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> i don't know if you believe in tarot or anything, but hopefully you don't mind i actually consulted online tarot on behalf of your situation and it pointed to visual communications over nursing. nursing was a big don't do it! v.c. got a promising card. me personally, if v.c. is your passion i'd do it just for the experience of school and hope it leads you somewhere good. there's no guarantees in life, follow what your heart wants and if it turns out bad at least you did what you truly wanted instead of doing something you really didn't want and that turning out bad if that makes sense. and i would check about v.c being internationally recognized. i mean, it seems like a field that depends on skills rather than credentials, though of course credentials can imply skills, but i mean i don't think you need like a specific license to practice it so that would be good for going international right?


I'm not a particularly big believer but I'm really honored that you took the time to do so! Yeah true, it's probably the thing that interests me the most. Yeah, I don't need a license to do it and you can freelance and do it from literally anywhere. I'll really think about it!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Double post


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Adena said:


> Shalom and hola to all
> 
> For those who can remember, I used to be really active and now I'm kinda back. I just kinda lost direction lately because I've been so stuck in my army service and now I've started to thinking about what happens next. I still have another year and 4 months but now is a great time to work on my grades if I need anything to be improved, so I started to think about a direction. A few ideas I've had are:
> 
> ...


The way you describe the field or the job, will be your experience of it. From this I can say, that English teaching is not the most lucrative field for you to choose. Business may be the way to go, especially with your personality I see it working very well. 

Consider all the fields from a list. Especially ones you’ve never considered, i.e. IT, Health, etc

Something tells me as an ESFJ Type two, health would be a good option. I think you will be amazing at a health job.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally, based on what you've said in your OP, I'd go UX/UI design. I've only heard great things about it - that it's good pay (avg is around 80k USD in the States I think), good demand, you can work remotely, and you can contract/freelance if you want. It sounds like something you know you enjoy and have had longterm interest in. It's not a career that will be going away anytime soon, and it would be adaptable to having a family and working from home if you choose. You will also be able to work English skills in here (I wouldn't have known you weren't fluent if you didn't mention it, btw).

I always thought midwifing seemed incredible too and I like/have worked in healthcare but the nature of midwifery is working all sorts of schedules and hours. You have to be ready to be on the job at any time as a midwife. My family has a few doctors and they've pointed out that OB/GYN is probably one of the least emotionally draining of the healthcare areas (happy new babies, not sickness and loss!), but - right - all healthcare jobs are still high in emotional and physical demand.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Sorry for the delay!
@xraydav I'll keep that in mind and continue looking in all said fields! Thank you 
@angelfish you do have a point there! That's one of the reasons I've been considering UI/UX, because it's something artsy which fits into the lifestyle I wish to myself. (And oh, thanks!).

True, one thing that's scares me about midwifery is shifts at odd hours because I'm someone who needs to sleep at night lmao but I'm pretty sure I can get used to it eventually. That's really true, even though sometimes there are stillborns and things alike... usually it's a happy job. I work in a hospital now and the only department in which people seem happy is the maternity ward hahaha.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Your explanation on the possible career already highlighted that visual communication and nursing are two of your favourite. You wrote them as "Exciting and fascinating"

English and management are just two reasonable careers you consider. You wrote them as "Yeah, I can also do that."


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

Its really good you are thinking seriously about this. However if you want to make an informed decision I would try to find some short term experiences like volunteering or internships to test out how you would do in the field. Lots of things sound great, and you may enjoy it as a hobby but may not suit you as a job. 
I was also really good at English, and i though i wanted to pursue a literary degree. But when I got in there, i found it was not what i expected and switched to economics. 
You never know until you try.


----------



## Cinnamon Sugar (Dec 13, 2017)

Shalom! A number of nursing jobs in the US anyway have 12 hour shifts and late night shifts. It is a job that is always in demand wherever you go, but finding the perfect situation might be tricky. A career is business management can also be time consuming, especially if you're going to excel.

English teaching jobs are in demand in most countries around the globe. That would be a good job for someone who desires to travel. I don't know much about visual communications, but if you're passionate about try to learn more. Also, job shadow and try internships when you can.


----------

